# School Traffic Hassles



## Guest106 (7 Jul 2008)

How can I get school run motorists to observe ordinary decent personal privacy in the vicinity of my humble abode ?
Our entrance gate is regularly blocked at school times.  People just pull up, offload the kids, lock the car and walk the rest of the way to schoolgates and up the avenue etc with the kids.  Some time later they dart back to the car head down ignoring my glare as I seek to exit my driveway only to be blocked by their vehicle which they now drive away without as much as an apologetic acknowledgement.
I used to cut the grass and plant flowers on the council's grass strip outside my gate but gave this up after 3 years because the school motorists constantly drove through the flower patch, broke the protective markers and very frequently drove onto the flower patch and parked right there on top of it.
Some of my neighbours tried remonstrating with offenders but backed off when intimidated.  One neighbour had all his rose bushes broken overnight on the day he confronted a local damsel who had obstructed his gateway.
What can I do ?


----------



## RS2K (7 Jul 2008)

Ask your local authority to paint double yellow lines?

Park your own car there?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

Have you tried contacting the school authorities to see if they can request parents to respect the local area when dropping off/collecting their kids? 

If you observe illegal parking then just make it a habit to call the clampers.


----------



## DeeFox (7 Jul 2008)

OP, I can sympathise with you.  I have a similar problem but it applies to my workplace - we are next door to a school (ours is a driveway with electric gates) and every morning there are parents parked in front of our gates "just for a second" and 3.30 is a nightmare.  I have complained to the school in the past but it made no difference in our case.   We would call the clampers but they move on within minutes and the road is always so busy at the time (ten to nine and twenty past three) that it is pointless.  There are double yellow lines in place already - again, the parents logic is that they are only stopped for a minute.  I'll be interested if there is a solution to this problem!


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Jul 2008)

As far as I know you can call the Guards if someone is blocking your exit. Its illegal AFAIK. Ask them to send a guard up at school times. 

Could you get the local authority to make the area no parking between certain times, and get them to clamp cars parked illegally.


----------



## g1g (7 Jul 2008)

similiar problem near me. I just leave before the rush to avoid the whole confrontation and general ignorance of the loads of people carriers! Afterall its only for about 20 mins in morning and 20 mins in afternoon. Annoying I know but there'll never be a resolution. Double lines make no difference.


----------



## Guest106 (7 Jul 2008)

Ask your local authority to paint double yellow lines?

Park your own car there?
* Well, there are already D/Yellow lines on the road painted there over 2 years ago but these have no effect on the morning or evening mindset of school pick-up drivers. Our local community Garda tried to get the message across at a Parents meeting in the school and which she (the Garda) had been invited to address.    All she got for her trouble was a slagging about the lack of speed cameras on a nearby road, the worsening drug problem and what should be done with people who drink cider in a nearby laneway at weekends.   The school have done their bit by posting up notices and even sending home notes with the kids but again to no avail.

We are at our wits end with this behaviour.  The flower patch is now churned up very badly now and I feel like putting it right for the summer but I know it will be treated with utter derision come school time again.  I know most parents are not contributing to the problem but those that do seemingly can't be corrected.

I have a much admired front garden but I just know I will be targeted if I put my head over the parapet on this one.


----------



## shesells (7 Jul 2008)

I can sympathise with you having lived opposite GAA fields and having cars parked in our garden, opposite our entrance and even in the driveway on occasion! We tried councillors, the gardai, leaving flyers on cars and nothing worked. We moved in the end it was getting so stressful. On one occasion a fire engine couldn't get down the road because of abandoned cars from the parents!


----------



## macnas (7 Jul 2008)

Get some stickers printed saying that this kind of parking is causing problems in the area by blocking gates and driving over flower beds and ask that this car does not park here again  . Make sure that the adhesive on the stickers is very sticky. 
Place the stickers on the drivers side of the windscreen.


----------



## RS2K (7 Jul 2008)

Put 3 plastic bollards outside?


----------



## Guest106 (8 Jul 2008)

Concerning the placing of traffic bollards or other barrier type thing to preserve the space opposite my gate, the Gardai have told me that while it's done by some , it ios illegal since the public roadway is not my property.
The sticker idea is good though and I'll get some of them although my neighbour says I'd be lucky not to get a puck in the gob at some stage from a distressed driver who would no doubt allege that I was "interfering" with his/her car.
I really appreciate the suggestions and hope I can get more.  Thanks folks.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2008)

1John said:


> who would no doubt allege that I was "interfering" with his/her car.


And who would presumably be correct too! Tips encouraging people to engage in practices of questionable legality to address this problem are not really a good idea...


----------



## theoneill (8 Jul 2008)

Maybe you could just park in front of your own driveway. That should be legal and you’d be blocking nobody but yourself.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2008)

theoneill said:


> Maybe you could just park in front of your own driveway. That should be legal and you’d be blocking nobody but yourself.


Suggested earlier:


RS2K said:


> Park your own car there?


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Jul 2008)

Its a public road, but its illegal to block an exit. I think the only think to do is put your own car across the exit. It would be illegal to interfere with someone elses car. 

This can't be a new problem though. Its not like a school appeared there one day with no warning. I wonder what would be legality of clamping someone blocking your exit and then calling the cops. Then again if they only stay there a few minutes its is that much of a hardship just to wait that long?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2008)

Have you and your neighbours considered what I suggested earlier about contacting the school authorities to discuss the issue in case they can help with influencing parents'/guardians' driving/parking habits?


----------



## Guest106 (8 Jul 2008)

Yes, we have spoken to the school authorities and they have tried to create an awareness among the parents of the problems at the school gate but they tell me that it invariably gets trivialised by the majority of parents who are pursuing their own hobby horses.  (See Post No 7 above)
When we bought the house and moved here a few years back, school car traffic here was a small but tolerable problem.  Trouble is that in today's world this kids' transportation thing has grown into a monster.  Seems to me there's hardly a kid walking to school anymore plus the cars get bigger and bigger.  And all the wet weather means that the parents want to do the drop right at the school gate thereby compounding the problem.  
If we don't find a way to get relief I'm thinking the only remedy would be to move house.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2008)

1John said:


> If we don't find a way to get relief I'm thinking the only remedy would be to move house.


Seems a bit drastic!?  Are you sure that you're not overreacting to what may be a real inconvenience but not actually a house moving issue?


1John said:


> Some time later they dart back to the car head down ignoring my glare as I seek to exit my driveway only to be blocked by their vehicle which they now drive away without as much as an apologetic acknowledgement.


To be fair many people are probably not going to respond to something as subtle as a glare.


----------



## mathepac (8 Jul 2008)

Would there be any point in asking the school authorities if a deputation from the residents' committee could address a parent-teacher meeting in order to try and find a solution to the problem?

Do you know members of the school management committee? Lobby them collectively, in person, by letter, by phone for help in resolving the problem. They after all are the people responsible for the operation of the school.


----------



## dem_syhp (8 Jul 2008)

I think you've two problems: 
1. Parking, blocking your drive way - illegal
2. Parking on the verge, damaging plants and on double yellow lines

For the first, I've seen the gardai give out parking tickets for lesser offenses where it was someone popping in to the shop, car on the footpath but not blocking an entrance.  Might be a bit of easy money for them to be made?  Again, I've seen them put notices on cars warning them before giving tickets - this would be where there is a chronic problem but to give people a chance to re-consider what they're doing before hitting them in the pocket.  

Also, while I feel for your flowers, I doubt the county council will feel quite the same way.  However, if their kerb/verge is being damaged so they need to repair it, or parking is causing safety issues, then some will consider putting in a higher than standard kerb to prevent this.  Check with your local councillor if there is anything he/she can do.   

Is there an alternative for them to park at?  Again - Can you work with the county council/school to help find an alternative.  There are cases where they can work with local church to open gates, etc.... to help.  Schools have organised walking buses, etc... 

You *may* find it improves this year with the rising cost of petrol!   

Dem


----------



## michaelm (8 Jul 2008)

macnas said:


> Get some stickers printed saying that this kind of parking is causing problems in the area by blocking gates and driving over flower beds and ask that this car does not park here again  . Make sure that the adhesive on the stickers is very sticky.
> Place the stickers on the drivers side of the windscreen.


By all means print a polite note to put under the wiper but don't stick anything on anyones windscreen.  Maybe get some Garda traffic cones and line the verge and driveway for the first week school's back?  Ideally you could get a local Garda to turn up some morning and give out some parking tickets.


----------



## Guest106 (22 Nov 2008)

_ARAIS  ARIS_

This topic got a great airing last year following on the opening post by _moi_
and lest ye think we've had it sorted, let me just say that the skirmishes if not the war goes on.  
But a little incident in the saga unfolded this week that is well worth telling, imo.

Early last week, a Co Meath registered LandRover Jeep parked on the churned up flowerbed outside my entrance gate half an hour or so before school release time.
I saw it there as I drove in and saw that the female driver was eating from a parcel propped up in front of her as I passed.  A few minutes later I looked out and saw said lady emerge from the 4x4 and place something in my hedge.
She then drove off smartly just as I was contemplating a response.

I examined the item (box) she'd placed in the hedge and found chicken bones (still warm) plus chips & coke can.  Got name & address of Reg Owner of Jeep next day (don't ask) and having parcelled up the bones, chips & coke can posted them off on Thursday from our local P.O. to the Jeep owner.  

I put in a note explaining my action in returning the misplaced property and outlining that there is a move afoot to improve our area and that her refuse disposal arrangements ran counter to our efforts. On reflection, there may not have been a connection between the school and the Jeep. 

Many will say I was daft, bizarre, etc but maybe a lot think I was damned right ?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Nov 2008)

mathepac said:


> Would there be any point in asking the school authorities if a deputation from the residents' committee could address a parent-teacher meeting in order to try and find a solution to the problem?
> 
> Do you know members of the school management committee? Lobby them collectively, in person, by letter, by phone for help in resolving the problem. They after all are the people responsible for the operation of the school.




Unfortunately, schools are not responsible for anything that happens outside their gates on public property.

Only thing that has worked is having a guard there for a few mornings .... at school's request.

This might be the approach to take .... all residents approach the school Principal/BOM and ask that the Gardaí be approached with a view to having a presence there for a few mornings .... 

Other than that I can't suggest anything else.


----------



## mathepac (22 Nov 2008)

1John said:


> _... _Many will say I was daft, bizarre, etc but maybe a lot think I was damned right ?


I say well done.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Nov 2008)

1John said:


> _ARAIS  ARIS_
> 
> This topic got a great airing last year following on the opening post by _moi_
> and lest ye think we've had it sorted, let me just say that the skirmishes if not the war goes on.
> ...



I like it .... well done!


----------



## truthseeker (22 Nov 2008)

1John said:


> _ARAIS  ARIS_
> 
> This topic got a great airing last year following on the opening post by _moi_
> and lest ye think we've had it sorted, let me just say that the skirmishes if not the war goes on.
> ...



Excellent work, pity you couldnt have included a photo of said lady depositing the rubbish and told her the pic was on its way to litter warden with her name and address.


----------



## sam h (22 Nov 2008)

> I examined the item (box) she'd placed in the hedge and found chicken bones (still warm) plus chips & coke can. Got name & address of Reg Owner of Jeep next day (don't ask) and having parcelled up the bones, chips & coke can posted them off on Thursday from our local P.O. to the Jeep owner.


 
BRAVO !!!

I love it & think it's a brilliant idea.  I'd love to be a fly on the wall when she opens that.  

I saw a teenager throw hios can one day, so I picked it up & gave it back to him, saying "I'm sure you didn't realise you dropped it"....the face on him !!  I'm sure he threw it away again, but I still reckon it was worth it


----------



## CharlieR (22 Nov 2008)

Form a wheel clamping company, offer your services free to the local authority and Garda and legally get to clamp their vehicles. Give any profit you make to the local authority or Garda.

Pretty soon they will stop parking in front of your gates.

Don't know if this is legal in Ireland though? someone should know.


----------



## mathepac (22 Nov 2008)

truthseeker said:


> ...  lady ...


In her own mind maybe, but her behaviour deserves another noun maybe.


----------



## Guest106 (30 Nov 2008)

CharlieR said:


> Form a wheel clamping company, offer your services free to the local authority and Garda and legally get to clamp their vehicles. Give any profit you make to the local authority or Garda.
> 
> Pretty soon they will stop parking in front of your gates.
> 
> Don't know if this is legal in Ireland though? someone should know.



CharlieR
Tks for advice Cha but somehow wheelclamping a motor vehicle that's blocking my gate doesn't quite bring me much relief.  Sounds a bit Chaplinesque to me.  Suppose he takes a couple of hours to get the penalty money, what should I do in the meantime ?
Ring Joe Duffy ?


----------



## Complainer (30 Nov 2008)

1John said:


> Early last week, a Co Meath registered LandRover Jeep parked on the churned up flowerbed outside my entrance gate half an hour or so before school release time.
> I saw it there as I drove in and saw that the female driver was eating from a parcel propped up in front of her as I passed.  A few minutes later I looked out and saw said lady emerge from the 4x4 and place something in my hedge.
> She then drove off smartly just as I was contemplating a response.
> 
> ...


This did give me laugh. I'd have been more inclined to send the evidence to the litter warden along with the car details. I hope you didn't expose your source for the providing the name/address from the reg number. Garda searches on the PULSE system are now logged, so if a Garda does a search, it will have been logged to that particular Garda.

I'd have thought that a persistent and multi-pronged approach will be required to address this problem. To stop the parking on the kerb, you might find that some granite rocks along the kerbside will act as a deterrent. Note that a persistent offender might just take the rocks!

You could try parking your own car on the street and clamping it, just to create a visible deterrent. If somebody does block your driveway, you could try enlisting help from a couple of neighbours with cars to block them in return, just for 'a couple of minutes' of course.


----------



## Guest106 (30 Nov 2008)

Thanks, Complainer, some good advice re the granite rocks etc.  The rocks would need to be large because I used concrete blocks painted white before but these were stolen and on one occasion lined across the road in the nighttime which was dangerous to other motorists.

Re the 4x4 owner's identity, there was no Garda involvement in obtaining same either official or unofficial.  I actually heard about that 'Pulse' trace business previously.
I doubt that I'll be repeating my action any time soon.  It was just something different to try in regard to an ongoing problem.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Nov 2008)

Can you get the Council to put up some lockable/removable bollards?


----------



## Guest106 (2 Dec 2008)

And who would do the locking/unlocking ?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Dec 2008)

1John said:


> And who would do the locking/unlocking ?



I don't know but when I mentioned bollards ... I was thinking of the strip outside your house. You drive in vertically to your house, people park horizontally to it ... a few bollards would make horizontal parking difficult but still allow access to your home. If this is possible they could be fixed bollards.

As a point of info is the road outside your house a through road or is it a cul-de-sac to the school?


----------



## Guest106 (3 Dec 2008)

Tks Paddy.  Your suggestion would have merit in some situations but prob not in mine.  It's a thro' road.
I'm thinking the granite boulders idea (Complainer) would be most effective but I'd hate to do it because of all the car doors that would be banged off them and it looks so darned unfriendly at the entrance to a residence.

Interestingly, I think there's been an increase in the school mini-buses lately.....seems to be more doubling up with groups of kids being moved together and that imo can only be good in reducing traffic congestion.
Anyone agree ?


----------



## PGD1 (3 Dec 2008)

Park somewhere else nearby. When somebody comes and parks in front of your drive go and move your car so you are blocking them and let them stew for a while.


----------

